# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Mạng nhà hàng Cơm Việt Nam – Cơm ngon cho người Việt

## nguyetnt

Được thành lập tháng 8/2009, Mạng nhà hàng Cơm Việt Nam là một thành viên thuộc Công ty cổ phần mua bán doanh nghiệp và kết nối đầu tư quốc tế – ICE, hoạt động trong lĩnh vực mua bán, sáp nhập doanh nghiệp và kết nối đầu tư giữa các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước. Với mục tiêu xây dựng một mạng lưới nhà hàng Cơm Việt Nam trên khắp mọi miền tổ quốc, ICE đã từng bước tiến hành hợp tác, sáp nhập, mua lại các nhà hàng. Cùng với đó, ICE cũng tiến tới thực hiện việc quảng bá và phát triển website ComVietNam.com.vn – một trong những website nhà hàng hiện đại và hữu dụng nhất Việt Nam. Bạn không cần phải nhấc máy gọi điện để đặt cơm theo cách truyền thống, chỉ cần truy cập vào ComVietnam.com.vn , nhấp chuột chọn món, đặt cơm và trong một thời gian ngắn, những nhân viên ở đây sẽ nhanh chóng đáp ứng mọi yêu cầu của bạn với dịch vụ giao hàng tận nơi.


Phố Nhỏ Quán tại 73 Nguyễn Công Hoan là nhà hàng đầu tiên thuộc Mạng nhà hàng Cơm Việt Nam. Với cung cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp – hiện đại cùng thực đơn với nhiều món ăn đa dạng, phong phú, mới lạ, Phố Nhỏ Quán đã đem đến một phong cách ẩm thực riêng, thực sự chinh phục được khách hàng. Đặc biệt, trong nhiều năm qua, Phố Nhỏ Quán đã trở thành điểm đến quen thuộc của các thế hệ nhân viên Đài Truyền hình Việt Nam – những thực khách được coi là sành ăn và có gu thưởng thức.


Phố Nhỏ Quán tại 73 Nguyễn Công Hoan là nhà hàng đầu tiên thuộc Mạng nhà hàng Cơm Việt Nam

Chỉ với 68.000 đồng, bạn đã có thể hít hà hương vị thơm ngon của “Lẩu 1 người Phố Nhỏ” thanh tao mà lạ miệng – món độc chỉ có ở Phố Nhỏ Quán. Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng khó có thể cưỡng lại hương vị thơm ngon của món cơm thịt ba chỉ rang cháy cạnh, cơm chân giò luộc chấm mắm tép hay cơm thịt kho trứng… quen thuộc. Đặc biệt hiện nay nhà hàng mới bổ sung thêm một số món mới như Cơm Phố Nhỏ và Cơm rang bánh trứng với phong cách độc đáo mà chưa nơi nào có.


Sau thành công của Phố Nhỏ Quán, Mạng nhà hàng Cơm Việt Nam đã thâu tóm thêm thương hiệu Cơm hộp Obento tại 143 Kim Mã – một trong những thương hiệu kinh doanh dịch vụ cơm văn phòng uy tín nhất Hà Nội. Đây cũng là một bước đi phù hợp với chiến lược phát triển của Mạng nhà hàng Cơm Việt Nam là phát triển hệ thống đưa cơm phục vụ tận nơi khách hàng. Với phương châm “ Đưa món ăn nhà hàng vào thực đơn cơm văn phòng” , Obento luôn nỗ lực không ngừng nhằm khẳng định chất lượng và giữ gìn sự tin yêu của khách hàng. Hiện tại mỗi ngày đã có khoảng hơn 300 suất cơm được Obento phân phối đến tận tay khách hàng trong khắp 5 quận nội thành Hà Nội.


Hiện nay, ngoài những món cơm văn phòng bình dân như thịt rán ngũ vị, cá xào hành nấm, cá trắm kho thịt… với giá dao động từ 19000 – 25000 đồng, Obento còn phát triển dòng sản phẩm dành cho những người có thu nhập cao (suất cơm Vip), với mẫu mã đẹp và chuyên nghiệp. Chỉ cần click chuột tại địa chỉ Obento.com.vn hay ComVietnam.com.vn , bạn sẽ có ngay những món ăn ngon miệng tại văn phòng mà không cần phải tốn thời gian hay nhọc công đi lại. Thật đơn giản và hiệu quả!




Mỗi ngày đã có khoảng hơn 300 suất cơm được Obento phân phối đến tận tay khách hàng trong khắp 5 quận nội thành Hà Nội

Một ấn tượng đặc biệt nữa mà Obento mang lại cho khách hàng đó chính là chất liệu dùng để sản xuất hộp bảo quản. Những hộp cơm đặc biệt với chất liệu melamine, tuyệt đối đảm bảo an toàn vệ sinh và lưu giữ nguyên vẹn hương vị những món ăn cho người sử dụng.

Trao đổi với chúng tôi, ông Phạm Minh Đức – Giám đốc phát triển kinh doanh Mạng nhà hàng Cơm Việt Nam cho biết, hiện nay mạng nhà hàng đang làm thủ tục để nhập dây chuyền sản xuất hộp cơm sử dụng một lần lần đầu tiên được ứng dụng tại Việt Nam với chất liệu đảm bảo tuyệt đối vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm. Và Mạng nhà hàng Cơm Việt Nam với thương hiệu Cơm hộp Obento sẽ là đơn vị đầu tiên sử dụng loại hộp này để  phục vụ thực khách.

Ông Phạm MinhĐức khẳng định: “Với chiến lược mở rộng Mạng nhà hàng Cơm Việt Nam trong thời gian tới bằng việc sáp nhập, hợp tác, nhượng quyền thương hiệu, chúng tôi tin rằng mô hình này không chỉ mang lại sự tiện ích cho giới văn phòng mà còn nhận được sự ủng hộ của mọi thực khách. Mong muốn của chúng tôi là sẽ có ngày càng nhiều nhà hàng tham gia vào hệ thống Mạng nhà hàng Cơm Việt Nam. Không chỉ bằng hình thức chúng tôi mua lại/thâu tóm các nhà hàng đang hoạt động, chúng tôi luôn chào đón sự hợp tác của các nhà hàng tại Việt Nam bằng nhiều hình thức khác nhau. Mục tiêu của chúng tôi là trong 3 năm sẽ hơn 10 nhà hàng tại Hà Nội, và cùng với một hệ thống phân phối cơm hộp phủ khắp các quận nội thành Hà Nội trước khi nhân rộng mô hình này ra các tỉnh thành khác. Ngoài ra, chúng tôi cũng sẵn sàng tư vấn cho các khách hàng có nhu cầu mở nhà hàng với một quy trình tư vấn tổng thể và chuyên nghiệp, từ tìm kiếm địa điểm, phân tích đầu tư, phương án kinh doanh, quy trình quản lý và vận hành, kế hoạch marketing và xây dựng thương hiệu… ”.

Thông tin cho bạn

Mạng nhà hàng Cơm Việt Nam

Trụ sở: Nhà hàng Phố Nhỏ Quán

Địa chỉ:73 Nguyễn Công Hoan – Hà Nội

ĐT gọi cơm:04.37263926

ĐT đặt bàn: 04.37711969

Website1: ComVietnam.com.vn

Website2: Obento.com.vn

Số ĐT nóng:01683226886

Số ĐT giám đốc:01689986858 


*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà hàng Phố Nhỏ Quán*


 Để tham khảo thêm các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội bạn click vào Các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội - Cac nha hang o Ha Noi

----------

